# [SOLVED] DELL VOSTRO 230.. FOR DUAL MONITOR? HELP ME...



## czuadhon (May 10, 2011)

Folks...

Model: Vostro 230 

OS: Windows 7 32 Bit.

Monitors: Viewsonic 19 inch monitor ( only VGA connector Available, there is no DVI interface)

Add-in Graphic Card: PNY Geforce 210 PCI Express 2.0 (it reads windows 7 full supported)

I need to use DUAL Monitors on Vostro 230..

In bios, i tried all of 5 Options such as IGD, PCI/PEG, PCI/IGD ...etc..NOTHING IS WORKING...

i can only use either 1 monitor...

Please help me how should i use dual monitor for Vostro 230 PC...

Vostro doesn't support any of Video card for usage DUAL monitor? 

otherwise recommand other video card to use dual monitor?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: DELL VOSTRO 230.. FOR DUAL MONITOR? HELP ME...*

For a PCIe card the Bios needs to be set to PEG as the first video choice.
Does the GT210 have any output to a monitor or are you trying to hook one monitor to the 210 card and a second to the integrated port on the motherboard because your card only has one port?


----------



## czuadhon (May 10, 2011)

*Re: DELL VOSTRO 230.. FOR DUAL MONITOR? HELP ME...*

Thanks for Quick Reply..
You mean VGA or DVI..then YES..
there is another DVI interface in monitor and graphic card...


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: DELL VOSTRO 230.. FOR DUAL MONITOR? HELP ME...*

You will need a video card with two outputs. You can't use the onboard video AND the video card...one or the other, not both.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: DELL VOSTRO 230.. FOR DUAL MONITOR? HELP ME...*

Does your video card have a VGA and DVI port or only a single port?


----------



## czuadhon (May 10, 2011)

*Re: DELL VOSTRO 230.. FOR DUAL MONITOR? HELP ME...*

I have VGA and DVI Both...
but the things is that my monitor doesn't have DVI interface only it have VGA...

I cannot use intergrated and add-in Graphic card?
i setup couple of pcs and it is ok though...

only this machine has issues...


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: DELL VOSTRO 230.. FOR DUAL MONITOR? HELP ME...*

No on a Intel chipset it's one or the other.
Use a DVI to VGA adapter to use the DVI port with a VGA monitor.
Vanco International 120700 DVI-I (M) to VGA (F) Video Adapter - Smarthome


----------



## czuadhon (May 10, 2011)

*Re: DELL VOSTRO 230.. FOR DUAL MONITOR? HELP ME...*

Thanks all....
I just fixed by using DVI interface and VGA...
i didn't know i have to use one the other....


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: DELL VOSTRO 230.. FOR DUAL MONITOR? HELP ME...*

Glad you have it working.


----------

